# Osteopenia



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all! I'm 50 and perimenopausal. A year and half ago, I had a DEXA scan. My doc thought it necessary due to grave's disease, small bones and stature, and low weight. I was diagnosed with osteopenia at that time, and a recent scan shows slight worsening. The doc wanted me to think about starting Boniva. I'm not willing to take it at this time.

I'm interested in your thoughts/experiences with bone thinning and its management.

Thanks in advance for any replies!

Renee


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

midgetmaid said:


> Hi all! I'm 50 and perimenopausal. A year and half ago, I had a DEXA scan. My doc thought it necessary due to grave's disease, small bones and stature, and low weight. I was diagnosed with osteopenia at that time, and a recent scan shows slight worsening. The doc wanted me to think about starting Boniva. I'm not willing to take it at this time.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts/experiences with bone thinning and its management.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am 52 and have osteoporosis. I won't take Boniva either because of my mom's experience with it. I recently broke a wrist. It is a hard call. Do you do any weight bearing exercise? Before the Graves diagnosis, that was my major plan but now I just don't know.


----------

